# Bought a Few Rat Traps at Home Depot !



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I bought 4 Victor rat traps for $1.97 at Home depot .... why ... because I wanted them ;- ) and ....

They can be made into live traps if need be. They are very powerful and very simple. They are not expensive and will last for many many years tucked away in a good box.

There are lots of things that can be done with these, I may get a few more just because, because !

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I carry two in my bug out bag works on birds and squirrels also.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I carry two in my bug out bag works on birds and squirrels also.


Yep ;- ) The old style has a nice powerful spring too.

Do you do anything to customize them, or just leave them alone as they come ?

wll


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I glue bird seed on to the tredle


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> I glue bird seed on to the tredle


Nice way to go, it is always ready to go for the stuff you are after ;- )

wll


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I used to use rat traps nailed to a tree upside down with a piece of meat on the trigger for catching weasels. Anything that will dispatch one of them ornery little attitudes will get the job done on less psychotic species for sure.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Picture please?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Picture please?


OK, here ya go ...LOL, LOL, LOL









wll


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Ah... The old Acme Classic lol

How do you convert these into live traps?


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Viper010 said:


> Ah... The old Acme Classic lol
> 
> How do you convert these into live traps?





Viper010 said:


> Ah... The old Acme Classic lol
> 
> How do you convert these into live traps?


Many, many ways to do it, but here is a basic pic;









wll


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

I'm taking one to work tomorrow, to show some of the guys who do not realize the poop that these things have......If any of you are in a Home Depot and have $1.97 just burning a hole in your pocket ,, get one.

Just playing with one today, you can break a finger or two if one snaps on your digits for sure !

Mine is very, very sensitive, I need to make it a little less so ;- )

wll


----------

